# Freckles



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Here my new little guy... FRECKLES!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

:nicefish: He's gorgeous!


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Gracias.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

de nada


----------

